# Semi-Urgent/Difficult Situation



## bodie_broadus (Oct 26, 2010)

I've posted about my dog here before, but am having a lot of second/conflicting thoughts. I've read through a number of threads here the past hour or so, but want to make everyone privy to my specific situation.

I adopted a GSD two years ago from a rescue here in the Chicagoland area. He was four, has pretty severe allergy issues, and because of my living situation (apartment, no fenced in yard, basement apartment), he's developed a lot of territorial issues and on-leash aggression. He barks/yelps at all dogs that make a noise walking past the windows or in the building's hallways. I can contain him while walking, as sit/stay works quite well, and once he is out of this area (at my parents house, for instance, where they have two Golden Retrievers), he is totally fine. He shows no aggression towards them, only a little alpha male activity. Because of all this, I've refused to take him to dog parks out of fear that he'll hurt another dog. It seems that all the running, walking, and training I do with him, he still has a lot of energy I can't get rid of. 

Another issue is that as of six months ago I am unemployed and likely making a pretty big living switch, potentially moving out of state. It's not something I would've thought as a possibility when I adopted him two years ago (an honest mistake). I'm supposed to drop him off at the rescue org's vet tomorrow where he will receive all the necessary shots has hasn't received (due to living in the city and his not being around other dogs consistently, he hasn't needed a handful of shot, per my vet). He will be there for a day or so and then moved into a foster home. I've asked for specific parameters to be met when he is moved into a new forever home (previous GSD owner, fenced in yard, strong male presence in the household) and, to my knowledge, will do the best to work with me. 

There are a couple issues I have with the rescue org; they didn't necessarily do the proper research on MY situation (apartment, no prior experience). They require that he be taken to their adoption events, held at various PetCo/Smarts throughout the Chicagoland area. Not owning a car, I can't take him to these events as they are all in the suburbs. Furthermore, I never went to an adoption event and my first meeting with Bodie was the day I adopted him. 

I love this dog and would do what I could do avoid this situation, but I feel like I'm in over my head. He deserves better than what I have to offer and I feel like it's my duty to give him that opportunity. 

Feel free to ask any questions I may not have answered already. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So you're not fostering him or you are?

If you are...then you can compensate for those deficits. Did they do a home check on you/is that part of their requirements? Because that's where we usually talk about past experience with dogs, etc. 

If you aren't...well, let's see what the answer is there! 

Also, each foster is different in how they do adoptions, and that even varies on dogs. I "require" (if they don't want to do it they really can't have the dog - I generally have dogs that are a little different and need this) some transition meetings. Makes a big difference. If they are good with you doing that, that's what you do. And they should be good with you doing that because it's for the dog.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Why is it he can't come with you and do you have to use this place as the rescue?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Times are tough right now. I am sorry your boy is not working out for you and seems to be having some trouble. I have no advice for you really, but I appreciate that you are working with a rescue to find him a good home. Good luck.


----------



## bodie_broadus (Oct 26, 2010)

As it stands, I am not fostering him due to the fact that I can't make it to their adoption events. I assume the foster family would be able to do so. I'm not sure if the agency would allow me to adopt him out without taking him to their events.

They did not do a home check on me. I am not sure why. Their adoption application, as I remember it, said that they might do a home check if they think it's necessary. 

As for me using this rescue agency; I have tried other routes, to no end. Save-a-pet directed me to them since that's where I adopted him from. I have reached out to other resources as best I can, but have had no luck. If I could have more control over where he goes, I'd love it and would have a easier time with the decision. With him going to vet, to foster, and to a new home; I have a tougher time with it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Would they allow him to be courtesy posted on their site - right on the front page, or if they have a courtesy page, on that? Then you would have a little more control over things - a home check is necessary. But he would be on their site, on Petfinder, get exposure, if you could go to an adoption event once in a while that is great, and you would be watching over him.


----------



## bodie_broadus (Oct 26, 2010)

That is the most ideal, situation, yes. I will contact the lady I've been speaking with to see if she can oblige. Getting to the events is not impossible, just difficult.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have to do the same with fosters - I work some weekends, sometimes someone else is available to take the dog (though control freak here can't do that), the rescue works with people in these situations to help them. 

I hope this works. I REALLY enjoy the home checks because it gives people the feeling that they have a resource that they can contact moving forward - I went out to see a dog that was having some trouble in a home I'd done the visit on. Being your dog, it will be more difficult, but I am hopeful that this will work out.


----------



## bodie_broadus (Oct 26, 2010)

If they want to keep the contact between me and the potential new owner separate, that's fine. I totally understand them wanting the adoption to me somewhat anonymous. I simply want them to acknowledge that my situation is unique and I don't want this dog to have to go through the same thing all over again. If I am going to give him up, I want him to go to a situation that's infinitely better than mine, not one that's similar or worse. It's hard enough to give him up since I already feel like I'm letting him down.


----------



## 2manyqs (May 1, 2011)

I understand how difficult this decision has been for you. It's obvious that you love your guy and that you're making a decision that is in his best interest. That is true love.

As for advice, I'd recommend researching and contacting as many rescue groups as you possibly can. Many have courtesy postings and will also help in spreading the word. In my situation, I've had much fortune in reaching out to not only rescue groups to help with postings, but also have tried local police k-9 units and service dog placement groups. Those are all people who know/understand GSD and are usually willing to spread the word about your guy.

I've only had my girl 2 months but I had to make the same decision to rehome her based upon the temperament not matching the environment. Tomorrow I have a meeting with what seems to be a wonderful family that has met all of the criteria I have for my girl. If all goes well, she'll have a new and forever home soon. And this particular family I found by posting to Craiglist with links to the GSD Rescue Group ad that I had also placed.

If you can hold out and keep your dog while trying a variety of options, you will at least feel more comfortable with your final decision. If you need to foster him, than at a minimum do a meet/greet at the foster home as well as give the foster folks a night to think about it (and so you can do the same.)

Best of luck.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm going to address the question some people have had/ advice given to go with another rescue. This may not be his option. Many rescues require that you do not give your dog to anyone but them if you can no longer keep. It would be in the contract (you may want to look at that)

I ABSOLUTELY understand your concern bodie. I would want a homevisit done and the concern you have that he be placed appropriately is totally understandable and commendable. Two possible options:

1. If they require that the dog is to be returned to them...YOU offer to foster the dog FOR the rescue. Most rescues are swamped and they may be thrilled that you are willing to keep him in your home vs. use up one of their foster homes. If you are fostering for them...they will have control over the final adoption...but this way you can meet adopters, do a homevisit, and at least have imput/express any concerns or disapproval...and ultimately have peace of mind. The dog would still be adopted out THROUGH the rescue...meaning have a contract with them if God forbid something should again happen in his future. 

2. If they do not require that the dog be returned to them...then you have the courtesy post option. In this case...you can have him featured on their website (and other gsd rescue websites if you wish). They would only be giving the dog exposure...but it would not be their dog and they would have no hand in his adoption. Basically...interested parties would be directed to contact you directly. You would most likely be in charge of all screening (in this case..you would have to check their references, vet, homevisit)...but would be in charge of adoption choice. Of course...the dog would have no contract with a rescue...so worst case scenerio...could end up in a shelter or rehomed someday if something should go wrong with his next adoption.


----------



## bodie_broadus (Oct 26, 2010)

Just to give you all an update; today, I took my dog to the agency's preferred vet where he'll get a check-up and be going into a new home tomorrow. It's been an very difficult day and I can't help but feel like I've failed. 

I keep telling myself that with my uncertain future, the best I could do was make sure his was not. The agency has not provided me with much information on the new home he is going to but they've assured me that they passed the screening test, have a yard, and the woman/mom works from home. These are the things I can fall back on to not feel so awful, but no matter what it will be hard to part with how much I care for him. 

JeanKBB said something in either this thread or another that dogs soon realize who their new best friend is and that they ease into a new home well. He's a very loving dog and has no issues other than he is excitable and wants to play with everyone. I can only hope the family he is going to will treat him better than even I did.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

bodie, it is a very unselfish thing your doing for him, don't feel guilty


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm so sorry. thank you for thinking of what's best for the dog, even tho it is such a difficult and painful thing to do, which takes maturity and character. take care and i hope things work out for you...what was it john lennon said, "life is what happens while you're making your plans"?


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Bodie I pull and transport for several GS Rescues in Chicago would you mind sending me a private message and telling me which rescue this was so I do not rescue dogs for them anymore. If they are not carefully screening that is a big concern for me. Thanks!


----------

